# BT report from the dark side



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

We have a 2004 X3 with PP, and as we all know the BT doesn't work. Our other car is a 2005 Prius with Nav and BT. I just spent a few hours yesterday playing with it and syncing two phones. Here are few comments that may help put some of the BMW BT experiences in perspective.

Toyota and Lexus have a set of web pages dedicated to BT. They start from a link on the Prius/Options page. Phone sales and users guides are provided by "Let's Talk". Intriguingly, these are the same people who handle Nokia USA's retail sales. There is a one page user's guide for each phone at: http://toyota.letstalk.com/bluetooth/bt_userguides.htm . These are exceptionally clear, and have simple to understand statements such as "Note: Contacts can only be transfered one at a time" where appropriate.

Using the guides I paired two different Nokia phones to the Prius (the 6230 and 7610 models). There is no need for a BT pairing card--every Prius has the same default passcode. There are two phone books plus a log of recently called numbers. Also, there is no docking so you rely on the phone's antenna. The connection on the phones and in the car automatically switches between contact card transfer mode and pairing for calls if you follow the directions. I did not try receiving text messages, so I don't know how that works.

All-in-all it was a painless experience and worked just as I had hoped.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Doesn't change the fact that Lexus BT doesn't work with every phone. I've tried with no success to pair a Treo650 with a RX330.


----------

